# Advice for moving to Egypt with girlfriend and dog



## EgyptianLover (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi all. This is my first post here. Hopefully one of many as I need a lot of advice for moving to Egypt.
I have been offered some long term work in Egypt and would like to take my girlfriend and dog over with me.
If I apply for a business visa what would be the best way for my girlfriend to come over. Would it be easier if we were married?
She would be happy to leave every 30 days if necessary but this may get expansive and tiresome after a few months. I think she would also like the opportunity to find her own work if the opportunity arises. Has anyone had any issues taking a dog to Egypt. Any do’s and dont’s?
Any advice is gratefully appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

EgyptianLover said:


> Hi all. This is my first post here. Hopefully one of many as I need a lot of advice for moving to Egypt.
> I have been offered some long term work in Egypt and would like to take my girlfriend and dog over with me.
> If I apply for a business visa what would be the best way for my girlfriend to come over. Would it be easier if we were married?
> She would be happy to leave every 30 days if necessary but this may get expansive and tiresome after a few months. I think she would also like the opportunity to find her own work if the opportunity arises. Has anyone had any issues taking a dog to Egypt. Any do’s and dont’s?
> Any advice is gratefully appreciated. Thanks in advance


Your girlfriend could come over on a normal tourist visa then just extend it when she is in Egypt,how long an extension she gets will depend on her nationality but she will be required to leave the country once a year for a minimum of 24hrs to enable her to keep extending it.She would be better finding work before she arrives as then she will be paid expat rates not local rates of pay,which are pretty poor,she will require a work visa which only the employer can apply for,but beware as many will employ with the promise of getting the work visa,but it may never materialise as they are quite expensive.
The heat can be a problem for a dog which is not used to it,also during the heat of the summer the pavements are far too hot to exercise your dog during the day.
I think as non Egyptians you should be ok not being married,but i do know an Egyptian and a non Egyptian are not allowed to live together..

Here is a link which your girlfriend might find helpful with regard to her visa.









Visa Regulations for Ex Pats in Egypt | Facebook


Discussions around issues relating to visas for foreigners living in Egypt. Please note that this group is for foreign nationals living in Egypt, who are looking for information relating to visa...




www.facebook.com


----------



## EgyptianLover (Jun 21, 2021)

hurghadapat said:


> Your girlfriend could come over on a normal tourist visa then just extend it when she is in Egypt,how long an extension she gets will depend on her nationality but she will be required to leave the country once a year for a minimum of 24hrs to enable her to keep extending it.She would be better finding work before she arrives as then she will be paid expat rates not local rates of pay,which are pretty poor,she will require a work visa which only the employer can apply for,but beware as many will employ with the promise of getting the work visa,but it may never materialise as they are quite expensive.
> The heat can be a problem for a dog which is not used to it,also during the heat of the summer the pavements are far too hot to exercise your dog during the day.
> I think as non Egyptians you should be ok not being married,but i do know an Egyptian and a non Egyptian are not allowed to live together..
> 
> ...


Thats helpful Thanks. She’s Portuguese. As I understand it she would have to leave every 30 days.
Probably worth a call to the embassy.
Thanks for the advice on jobs.
And yes. The heat will take some getting used to. Luckily the dog doesn’t need much exercise


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

EgyptianLover said:


> Thats helpful Thanks. She’s Portuguese. As I understand it she would have to leave every 30 days.
> Probably worth a call to the embassy.
> Thanks for the advice on jobs.
> And yes. The heat will take some getting used to. Luckily the dog doesn’t need much exercise


Don't really think she will have to leave every 30 days,all she would need to do is go to nearest passport office with passport and necessary photocopies of entry visa and rental contract and passport size photo and they will either give her a 3month,6month or one year extension,depends which office you go to,and what mood they are in on the day as to what they give. It's only ones from certain eastern european countries that they are a bit iffy about.
Take at least two copies of everything with you to the passport offce because once again it can vary as to what they want


----------

